# Pièces jointes avec lien en "C:\fakepath"



## Ulysse191 (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'espère que vous allez pouvoir m'aider; en tout cas, j'y crois fortement.

Et je vous en remercie d'avance.

J'étais sur un site web et j'ai mis une pièce jointe sur un formulaire et le chemin de cette pièce jointe commençait par C://fakepath.

Je n'avais jamais remarqué cela.

Est-ce un problème de phising? Une arnaque? Que dois-je faire pour changer cela? Ou est-ce sans incidence?

J'ai testé sur Mail, sur mon iMac et la pièce jointe part bien.

Mais cette situation m'inquiète; peur des virus ou problèmes divers...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses pertinentes et rapides.


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Octobre 2011)

en esperant que cela puisse t('aider

http://acidmartin.wordpress.com/2009/06/09/the-mystery-of-cfakepath-unveiled/


----------

